# HydroConquest 39mm old model or 41mm new model



## JayJhaveri (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey . . have decided on a blue hydroconquest, but am really confused between the 39 mm old model or the 41 mm new model. am not getting the old model in size 41mm. honestly i like both the models but am not sure which sze suits my hand better. i have to exchange the watch within 24 hours so a response within that window would be highly appreciated. my wrist size is 6.5 inches.. i feel that the lug to lug lenght of the 41mm leaves barely 2-3mm on each side. 
the 39mm falls better but the 41 mm dial looks better. however the lug to lug lenght makes it look a little awkward. what do u guys think ? posting some pics. Thanks Guys

the first is the 39mm old model








the rest are pics of the 41 mm new model


----------



## mfm22 (Oct 19, 2012)

From the pics , the older HQ seems to fit better lugs are not off wrist BUT... the new one is not much bigger 

I'm looking at buying one also -old vs new Afew things the new one has a upgrade in mov't 2892-A2 L619
older has 2824-2 based L633
The blue is darker on the old ?? True? 

I'm leaning towards the newer version ,pricing is almost the same . But the old one has a unique face 
My wrist is a little larger than yours but I like 39mm - 40mm 
Good luck .. you really can't go wrong either way


----------



## JayJhaveri (Aug 2, 2014)

The old one is defintely a slightly deeper blue. . sportier dial as well. . but i feel the new dial is a more subtle classic look. . i feel over time it will remain a classic. . .as far as the size is concerned i choose the 39mm over the 41 irrespective of the advise of 7 other individuals.. . . 41mm is not a big size for a 6.5 wrist or my wrist. . but this model looks and FEELS much better in a 39. the conquest models or the hydro conquest chrono models in 41mm look absolutely perfect on my wrist. but this dial doesnt need size to stand out. it needs a perfect fit: lug to lug,. and comfort: and the 39 mm just fits like a lego piece on my wrist. no doubt its too small by current standards and everyone thinks the 41 would look more contemporary. . but at the end of the day its a everyday watch and comfort and personal taste for either oversized = 'big dials' or technically fitting models matter.
i have chosen the new model and an automatic one instead of the quartz. . . its my first serious watch purchase and i would like to invest in an automatic . . its a 39 as well. . . its a lot more comfortable for daily wear and although smaller and less appealing in comparison its in no way abnormal on the hand. . this watch with its dial and lug to lug ratio and fall is not meant to occupy your entire wrist but to merge with it. . .


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

39MM looks better to my eye...


----------



## CafeRacerMark (Dec 22, 2009)

JayJhaveri said:


> my wrist size is 6.5 inches.. i feel that the lug to lug lenght of the 41mm leaves barely 2-3mm on each side.
> the 39mm falls better but the 41 mm dial looks better. however the lug to lug lenght makes it look a little awkward. what do u guys think ? posting some pics. Thanks Guys


Hi,

You say the old 39mm _*feels*_ better so I think that's your decision made, after all the watch may be on your wrist for say 16 hours a day but you may only actually look at the dial for a combined total of a few minutes in that 16 hours or whatever 

I have a 7-inch wrist and when I had a Hydronaut I too went for the 39mm jobbie.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have the 41 and really like it's fit on my smaller wrist.


----------



## mfm22 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm a little confused ? The new version is available in a 39mm size & a 41mm this is Automatic not quartz


----------



## JayJhaveri (Aug 2, 2014)

The new model is available in both sizes and both movements. The old model.is available in only the 39mm and in quartz. This is at my dealer


----------



## mouseg51 (Nov 9, 2016)

i have the old 39mm blue hc automatic. what i can tell people is, DON'T wear big watches and think you'll look cool with it if you have SMALL wrists. a lot of people chose the 41mm one and i dont' understand for some of them because for some of them the lug has already protruded from their wrists and i just don't understand. some people simply go with the flow for what others chose. CHOOSE SOMETHING THAT WOULD FIT YOUR WRIST WELL NOT WHAT OTHER PEOPLE CHOSE.


JayJhaveri said:


> Hey . . have decided on a blue hydroconquest, but am really confused between the 39 mm old model or the 41 mm new model. am not getting the old model in size 41mm. honestly i like both the models but am not sure which sze suits my hand better. i have to exchange the watch within 24 hours so a response within that window would be highly appreciated. my wrist size is 6.5 inches.. i feel that the lug to lug lenght of the 41mm leaves barely 2-3mm on each side.
> the 39mm falls better but the 41 mm dial looks better. however the lug to lug lenght makes it look a little awkward. what do u guys think ? posting some pics. Thanks Guys
> 
> the first is the 39mm old model
> ...


----------

